# What is the average age for cars on your streets?



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

The idea for this discussion is taken from a discussion which has started in the most common registrations thread.

In the UK the average age of a car in 2010 was 7.1
In Portugal in 2011 it was 10.5


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

In Italy the average 6.5 years in the north, 7,5 years in the centre, 9 in the south. 










Left cars and right motos


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

^^Why Aosta Valley has the newest cars but the oldest motos of Italy?


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

italystf said:


> ^^Why Aosta Valley has the newest cars but the oldest motos of Italy?


Bikes age slowly in Aosta Valley, it's too cold so they're used for less time in summer, and the rest of the year is spent in garages.


----------



## Fuzzy Llama (Jan 24, 2009)

The statistics for 2010 states that it's 15,5 years for Poland.
What is worse, the average age is slowly but steadily increasing (2009: 15,1 years, 2008: 14,8). The main cause of it is of course constant flow of used cars from the West.


----------



## Fargo Wolf (Oct 23, 2009)

Where I live, the vehicles range from brand new (2012) to nearly 40 years old. Many are late 80's to late 90's, most of which are P/U trucks.


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

It's about 11,7, avarage age of imported cars is 7,5.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Brazilian statistic in 2010

8 years 6 months

we have the most expensive cars in the world.

wow


----------



## Botev1912 (Oct 18, 2006)

It is 10.8 in the USA

http://www.latimes.com/business/money/la-fi-mo-aging-autos-20120117,0,5068209.story


----------



## 1000city (Sep 8, 2007)

Fuzzy Llama said:


> The statistics for 2010 states that it's 15,5 years for Poland.
> What is worse, the average age is slowly but steadily increasing (2009: 15,1 years, 2008: 14,8). The main cause of it is of course constant flow of used cars from the West.



Estimated actual age is lower, 11-12 years several companies and agencies say. That's because polish registry is very leaky, comprising many cars that are off the roads or even don't exist any more. But the fact is that - especially in the backwoods - there are many cars 15-20 years old, and for certain models (e.g. Passat B3, Golf II, Audi 80, MBs) even from the 80's.


----------



## KiwiGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

According to the Ministry for the Environment, the average age in New Zealand for a vehicle was 12 years old compared to 11 years in 2001. This is due to a number of factors, from keeping vehicles roadworthy for longer to the increasing age of imports. 

Also fell kinda chuffed that a simple question turned into a topic.


----------



## Bobek_Azbest (May 12, 2008)

13,76 years here in CZ.


----------



## Nordic20T (Sep 28, 2011)

In 2010, average age of cars in Switzerland was 8.2 years and they had 1970 ccm. 
Source: Bundesamt für Statistik


----------



## Alex_ZR (Jan 6, 2008)

Average age of cars in Serbia is 13.8 years.

http://www.vesti.rs/Auto-moto/Prosecna-starost-vozila-u-Srbiji-13-8-godina-2.html


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

*11,5* years in Romania.


----------



## petertenthije (Sep 28, 2008)

In the Netherlands the average for 2010 was 8,6 years. The average age of cars in the Netherlands has increased steadily, in 2000 the average age was 7 years.

The figures apply to non-commercial vehicles.

http://www.cbs.nl/nl-NL/menu/themas...aties/artikelen/archief/2010/2010-3107-wm.htm


----------



## Surel (May 5, 2010)

The increasing age of cars could be also due to the better quality of cars made in the last 20 years.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I think so too. Mechanical problems occur far less often than they did in the 1990's (with 1980's cars). Nowadays most problems are with the electric systems.


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Surel said:


> The increasing age of cars could be also due to the better quality of cars made in the last 20 years.


Better quality is relative. Modern cars have many electronic problems which weren't on old cars. Also the economical crisis is a cause of the increasing age of the cars. Many people don't have money anymore to change car often...


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

*Belgium: *
age: 7 years, 11 months
Replacement rate: 84,56%


source: http://www.febiac.be/public/statistics.aspx?FID=23&lang=NL


----------



## hofburg (Jun 27, 2009)

Vienna21 said:


> Average age in Austria: 7,8 years
> 
> Average mileage: 106.565 km
> 
> My car is seven years old with 52.000 km.


cars in Austria are insane. They are much better than in France lets say. I feel like I m driving some museum car when I go to Salzburg with my 14 old Laguna.


----------



## sirfreelancealot (Jul 26, 2010)

My wife's Audi A6 is one of the oldest in the street - 15 years old. My Passat is 13 years old, so not far behind.

One of the biggest factors that has lenghtened the life of vehicles is rust protection. Twenty years ago it was common to see cars on the road that were riddled with rust, but there's much less of that now.

Nowadays the biggest "killer" of cars is a major component failure which ends up costing more than the car is worth to repair. However, scrapping a car just because of the prospect a major repair bill can be a false economy, as paying a major bill, even if it is more than the car's value could work out to be more cost effective if it allows you to keep the vehicle for another couple of years and if it would be otherwise too good to scrap.

I paid over £1,000 last year to replave the exhaust, cambelt, brakes and a new tyre alongside a major service and inspection, soon after with another £300 on suspension parts. My Passat is worth £1,000 if i'm lucky but its allowed me to keep a car that I know inside out on the road for much longer, which won't lose much more in depreciation. In other words the money that I would have lost in depreciation in a newer car more than covers the repair bills in my older car. 

I've owned it for 8 years, covered 83,000 miles (from 85,000 to 168,000) and I originally paid £4,500, so in all I've god a lot of value from owning an older car.

We bought my wife's A6 6 years ago for £2,300 and that's covered 62,000+ miles (from 135,000 to 197,000 miles, which has turned out to be a real bargain. It's a diesel (2.5TDi) as well, which kind of goes against the theory that diesels are more expensive to own. Cheap motoring and up to 60mpg on a good run which makes it even cheaper!!


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

In the UK average age was 7.1 years in 2009.

http://webarchive.nationalarchives....cles/licensing/vehiclelicensingstatistics2009

Mine is 5.5 years old, 58,000 miles/95,000kms.


----------



## Vienna21 (Aug 30, 2011)

CarltonHill said:


> ^^ that's a low mileage you got there.. mine is 15years @ 135tkms.


I have this car since 1 year and my mileage during that time is 3500km. The nice thing is, some people think it is a new car eventhough it has a lot of scratches. The reason is that Daihatsu Sirion II is sold since 7 years. This year is the last year, unfortunately also for Daihatsu in Europe.

@sirfreelancealot

yes, rust is the biggest enemy. So I am planning to put some body cavity protection (hope that's the right english word) into my car, because the engine in a Daihatsu lasts forever. I've heard FLUID FILM is highly recommanded.


----------



## Baleares (Feb 12, 2012)

1 UK 7,1 years
2 Italy 7,6 years
3 Austria 7,8 years
4 Belgium 7,11 years
5 Switzerland 8,2 years
6 Brazil 8,6 years
7 Holand 8,6 years
8 Norway 10,5 years
9 Portugal 10,5 years
10 United States of North America 10,8 years
11 New Zeland 11 years
12 Philippines ~ 11 years
13 Poland 11,5 years
14 Romênia 11,5 years
15 Russia 13 years
16 Czech republic 13,7 years
17 Serbia 13,8 years
18 Bulgaria 14 years

Add your country


----------



## hofburg (Jun 27, 2009)

Slovenia 8,0 years

http://www.stat.si/novica_prikazi.aspx?id=3503


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ Weird, average age of cars in Slovenia is increasing. In 2010 it was 8.2 years, back in 2000 it was just 6.7 years.


----------



## KiwiGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

Verso said:


> ^^ Weird, average age of cars in Slovenia is increasing. In 2010 it was 8.2 years, back in 2000 it was just 6.7 years.


Same thing happening in NZ, although the average age increase is miniscule. In 2001, the average age of vehicles in New Zealand was 11.87 years compared with 12.04 years. 

Maybe it's because used or imported cars are becoming more widely available? Are the keeping their cars roadworthy for longer for some reason?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Cars are more durable nowadays. And it's not weird that since the economy went into recession/stagnation in the last 4 years people postpone buying new cars. For most people a car is the second most expensive thing they'll ever buy (after a house).


----------



## Chilio (May 1, 2009)

I can't believe average age of cars in Russia and Serbia is smaller than in Bulgaria... May be there's something wrong with statistics? Or maybe in methodology... Because statistics in Bulgaria includes all not unregistered old cars, which actually haven't moved since years ago, haven't payed insurances and taxes etc. But still have valid registration in the traffic police.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Verso said:


> ^^ Weird, average age of cars in Slovenia is increasing. In 2010 it was 8.2 years, back in 2000 it was just 6.7 years.





KiwiGuy said:


> Same thing happening in NZ, although the average age increase is miniscule. In 2001, the average age of vehicles in New Zealand was 11.87 years compared with 12.04 years.
> 
> Maybe it's because used or imported cars are becoming more widely available? Are the keeping their cars roadworthy for longer for some reason?


Same here, UK was 6.3 years in 2003...


----------



## tty (Mar 15, 2011)

The lastest data for Croatia that I could find was 10,47 in 2011.


----------



## vlaakko (Jan 23, 2006)

Finland has the oldest cars in the EU, averaging in 11,6 years and going up all the time. Cars have always been quite expensive up here, not to mention about taxes, gasoline, insurance etc. 

I'm driving a 2001 Chrysler with about 123 000 km on the clock and have no intention to replace it. My baby is working like a charm.


----------



## Chilio (May 1, 2009)

vlaakko said:


> Finland has the oldest cars in the EU, averaging in 11,6 years and going up all the time. ...


Hello? From the list given few post before, it doesn't look like that. Or at least if you consider Czech Republic and Bulgaria as part of EU :nuts:


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Cars are more durable nowadays. And it's not weird that since the economy went into recession/stagnation in the last 4 years people postpone buying new cars. For most people a car is the second most expensive thing they'll ever buy (after a house).


Yes, it's logical about the last 4 years, but even before that the average age of cars was increasing in Slovenia. 6.7 years in 2000, 7.7 years in 2007.


----------



## vlaakko (Jan 23, 2006)

Chilio said:


> Hello? From the list given few post before, it doesn't look like that. Or at least if you consider Czech Republic and Bulgaria as part of EU :nuts:


Well, all the newspapers and car magazines say that, so i rather believe their information. But let's say one of the oldest cars in the EU then, so it can't go wrong.


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

spain 8,40 years
http://www.circulaseguro.com/espana-cuenta-con-uno-de-los-parques-moviles-mas-viejos-de-europa/


----------



## Dahlis (Aug 29, 2008)

In Sweden its supposed to be around 10 years.


----------



## rsewak (Jun 25, 2013)

6 to 7 Year Age for Car


----------



## Paperyostrich (Aug 20, 2011)

Apparently it's 7.4 years for the UK


----------

